# How to get an Employer Sponsered Visa??



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello there,

I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone could help.

Currently living in the UK with Husband and 2 children and would like to move to Melbourne. Have explored the route of skilled working visa but have been told my Husband needs to be degree educated (He's a Construction Manager, which is on the list of skilled jobs but it didn't specify that he had to be a graduate!)

Australia House tell me that we would have to go down the route of looking for an employer to sponsor him. Has anybody else gone down this route? Where should we start? Are there any downsides to going via this route?

The skilled worker visa seems so unfair and so black and white, there is apparently a massive shortage of construction workers in Aus, but yet they won't let them in?? my hubby has over 20 years of experience with many qualifications too. Has anyone else encountered this.

Thanks for listening. Really appreciate any advice.

Deve:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Deve, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Maybe the difference is that he's a manager rather than a hands on builder?
If you read through the posts on the forum (assuming you haven't already  ) there are several builders moving from the UK to Australia. I know that some trades have to do an assessment before they will be approved for entry. 

Have you checked what you've been told with any migration agents? We were told we couldn't in by 2 agents but the third agent got us in  We have 2 agents that are sometimes on the forum - Alan Collett and Liana Allan, or you can choose someone else on the MIA and MARA lists. 

The downside to sponsorship is that you have to move to where ever the job is and stay there for about 2 years. With the skilled independent route (if you have the points) then you can live any where and even do any job. 

I would check the info you've been given first....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thanks so much for the advice! My hubby has started out as an engineer (also on the skilled occupation list), however, the visa bureau told me that he would have had to have been doing that job for the last 12 months to apply under that occupation, this would mean downgrading his job and a big loss in salary over here for the next 12 months, which isn't really preferable.

I was just thinking last night that maybe we should speak to an agency, could you tell me who you used? and did all 3 that you spoke to tell you your chances over the phone or did you have to pay them all before you found out? Did you apply via the skilled work visa route too?

Thanks so much, sorry for all the questions!

Dev


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

*SPonsored Visa*

Dev

I didn't think I had a hope of getting a visa as my occupation wasn't even on the Skills in demand list. My boyfriends is but I wanted to know if I could work there independant of him. 
I sent off a few CV's and also contacted a recruitment agent who specialised in financial services. Within a week I had had two telephone interviews and had been offered a job in Sydney (a job that the company was not even advertising). They told me they were desperate for my skill set and couldn't understand why I wasn't on the skills list. So now heading out on a fully sponsored 457, migration agent, flights and relocation expenses paid. 
So there you go, sometimes it just takes a bit of front and the emailing of a few cv's (does he know anyone there he could contact?) and a job will appear. 
I hope are as lucky as me and I hope my visa goes through ok!

Gail


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Gail said:


> Dev
> 
> I didn't think I had a hope of getting a visa as my occupation wasn't even on the Skills in demand list. My boyfriends is but I wanted to know if I could work there independant of him.
> I sent off a few CV's and also contacted a recruitment agent who specialised in financial services. Within a week I had had two telephone interviews and had been offered a job in Sydney (a job that the company was not even advertising). They told me they were desperate for my skill set and couldn't understand why I wasn't on the skills list. So now heading out on a fully sponsored 457, migration agent, flights and relocation expenses paid.
> ...


Hi Gail,

What a great story! I love to hear it when people have experiences like this. Normally it's quite hard to get a job before you move over (we were lucky like that too) so it's uplifting to hear it can be done. 

Where are you heading to?

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dev said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I was just thinking last night that maybe we should speak to an agency, could you tell me who you used? and did all 3 that you spoke to tell you your chances over the phone or did you have to pay them all before you found out? Did you apply via the skilled work visa route too?
> 
> ...


Hi Dev, 

I rang up the agencies and got the info over the phone. The first 2 said I couldn't get in because I didn't have a degree and work in IT. The 3rd agent (Emigration group) said come and see us, and so my husband and I went for a free consultation. At the end of it they suggested that my husband be first applicant rather than me, and we got in through the skilled independent route.

If you check out some other posts you'll find other agent recommendations too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

Gail said:


> Dev
> 
> I didn't think I had a hope of getting a visa as my occupation wasn't even on the Skills in demand list. My boyfriends is but I wanted to know if I could work there independant of him.
> I sent off a few CV's and also contacted a recruitment agent who specialised in financial services. Within a week I had had two telephone interviews and had been offered a job in Sydney (a job that the company was not even advertising). They told me they were desperate for my skill set and couldn't understand why I wasn't on the skills list. So now heading out on a fully sponsored 457, migration agent, flights and relocation expenses paid.
> ...


Hi Gail,

Wow! Well done you. My brother actually works in Melbourne (in the Construction industry, funnily enough!) and he says that my husband's occupation is badly in demand but I figure that companies won't be so keen to go down the sponsor route as there's a lot to prove etc.. but it obviously worked in your case!

We will definitely try the route of emailing his CV to recruitment agencies etc. Thank you v.much for the advice and hey...best of luck!!!

Dev


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Dev,

Yes, they were right in telling you that you would have had to have done your job for the last 12 months in the occupation you would be applying under.

We approached 2 agents initially. First one was rubbish. Second one we hired and ended up being even worse. Went through a whole lot of pain which resulted in a third one, who ended up being our saviour. But, I have to say that although we had a bad experience, others who have used these agents services have been very happy with them. 

So in a nutshell, it's very wise to shop around and if you can, get as much info as you can on the agent you are intending on hiring.

Dolly


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gail said:


> Dev
> 
> I didn't think I had a hope of getting a visa as my occupation wasn't even on the Skills in demand list. My boyfriends is but I wanted to know if I could work there independant of him.
> I sent off a few CV's and also contacted a recruitment agent who specialised in financial services. Within a week I had had two telephone interviews and had been offered a job in Sydney (a job that the company was not even advertising). They told me they were desperate for my skill set and couldn't understand why I wasn't on the skills list. So now heading out on a fully sponsored 457, migration agent, flights and relocation expenses paid.
> ...





I Girl, I want to be like you done too. I m from Indonesia and focus as Secretary/ PA job. Last time i try your way to send my CV directly to the company but they need my visa as work permit first although my CV is interested. I was little bit sad. I though that i want to move with full their sponsor. Can you give me advise how i can found company with full sponsor like u did. Please let me know. Thx u b4.


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

*sponsored visa*

Enny09

It was a case of bare faced cheek, name dropping of everyone I have ever known in connection with the firm I was applying to and a lot of luck. Another company did say they were interested but not until I had a visa, but no visa if I can't get a job - what a catch 22. 
Try and find out what they are looking for and sell your skill set - why can you do this job better than an Australia national - its the only way you will get a visa for a non- skills list job.

I am off to Sydney, Dolly, office at Darling harbour - in a minute someone will pinch me and I will wake up!!!


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Dev said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone could help.
> 
> ...



Hi Deve

I think its abit of luck getting a sponsered visa. Our first one was offered to us, and the second one we struggled to get. Yes Australia is really good at saying they have a skills shortage but they are very PICKY. We are struggling to get our Permanent Residence. No-one wants to sponser us, even though we have been here nearly four years and both our children were born here. So bare in mind if you do get sponsered a 457 it doesn't guarantee that you will stay here. Its all about being in the right place at the right time. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

Byo said:


> Hi Deve
> 
> I think its abit of luck getting a sponsered visa. Our first one was offered to us, and the second one we struggled to get. Yes Australia is really good at saying they have a skills shortage but they are very PICKY. We are struggling to get our Permanent Residence. No-one wants to sponser us, even though we have been here nearly four years and both our children were born here. So bare in mind if you do get sponsered a 457 it doesn't guarantee that you will stay here. Its all about being in the right place at the right time. Good Luck!!!


Thanks Byo, phew, seems so tricky doesn't it. After the all the hard work in getting there and getting a job, the last you thing you want is to struggle again to get residency! Immigration is picky but then my brother says they get all wrong and often let foreign undesirables in and not the english speaking skilled workers. The best of luck I'm sure you'll be find sponsorship in no time . 

Dev.


----------



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Yes, they were right in telling you that you would have had to have done your job for the last 12 months in the occupation you would be applying under.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Dolly, much appreciated!

I'm making a short list of agents to contact. It sounds like it's all dependant on individual circumstances and how each Agent can work with them. There's a lot of press coverage over here at the mo, encouraging Brits to move to Aus, but there's so much red-tape. They need the people 'cause they won't let any in!!

My brothers' Company said they would hire my husband in a heart-beat but said that they weren't really up on all the red-tape that comes with it. It must obviously be a draw back to co's wishing to recruit from overseas.

Thanks again.

Dev.


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gail said:


> Enny09
> 
> It was a case of bare faced cheek, name dropping of everyone I have ever known in connection with the firm I was applying to and a lot of luck. Another company did say they were interested but not until I had a visa, but no visa if I can't get a job - what a catch 22.
> Try and find out what they are looking for and sell your skill set - why can you do this job better than an Australia national - its the only way you will get a visa for a non- skills list job.
> ...




Thank you for your advice. I am so really hurry to move in Australia, Singapore, or Dubai. Its my future goal in my life. If you hv get better info which can help me please contact me soonest if you dont mind. My focus as Secretary/ Executive & Personal Assistant from Indonesia and still single. Thx u.


----------



## Susan Linda (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello
Did you manage to get anywhere with this one? We want to emigrate also..my husband is a bricklayer with 37 years experience. We are thinking of going over..trying to find a job for him...and take it from there!
Brave I guess..but seriously thinking of doing it.
Susan


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Susan Linda said:


> Hello
> Did you manage to get anywhere with this one? We want to emigrate also..my husband is a bricklayer with 37 years experience. We are thinking of going over..trying to find a job for him...and take it from there!
> Brave I guess..but seriously thinking of doing it.
> Susan


Susan Linda
Be very careful about coming in that way cause you aren't supposed to work here unless you have a visa. You don't want to riun your chances of moving here.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Susan Linda said:


> Hello
> Did you manage to get anywhere with this one? We want to emigrate also..my husband is a bricklayer with 37 years experience. We are thinking of going over..trying to find a job for him...and take it from there!
> Brave I guess..but seriously thinking of doing it.
> Susan


As Byo mentions that can be dangerous legally and I doubt anyone will give your husband a job without the relevant visa anyway. I know we have been discussing this on another post....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Deve,
I am going to Oz on a sponsored visa.
Essentially, you have an interview with a reputable company or agency, one that is eligible for sponsorship.
Then you get a letter of confirmation, which you must submit with your visa application (subclass 457). this is a 4 year visa, but once there, you can, if you wish apply for permanent residency.

The process is essentially the same; you apply; have medicals etc and then once accepted, you can go!

Have you been to the EXPO's? Many construction companies are there, they would be able to help you; also the state governments have representatives who can best advise on the actual process.
Hope it helps,
Good Luck
Jane


----------



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

Susan Linda said:


> Hello
> Did you manage to get anywhere with this one? We want to emigrate also..my husband is a bricklayer with 37 years experience. We are thinking of going over..trying to find a job for him...and take it from there!
> Brave I guess..but seriously thinking of doing it.
> Susan


Hi Susan,

Thanks for asking. My husband is currently re-doing his CV, in the hope that we can look for sponsorship and we'll also speak to some emigration agents to see what our options are. Are you going over for a holiday to find work? - don't see the problem with that as long as you don't start the work while you're there!

Thanks again and good luck
Dev


----------



## Dev (Apr 16, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi Deve,
> I am going to Oz on a sponsored visa.
> Essentially, you have an interview with a reputable company or agency, one that is eligible for sponsorship.
> Then you get a letter of confirmation, which you must submit with your visa application (subclass 457). this is a 4 year visa, but once there, you can, if you wish apply for permanent residency.
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dev said:


> Are you going over for a holiday to find work? - don't see the problem with that as long as you don't start the work while you're there!
> 
> Thanks again and good luck
> Dev


As long as they are going over to find sponsorship then there shouldn't be a problem. Going to find work is a different matter since most employers won't hire someone without a visa to work in the country, and starting work without the correct visa will just be trouble.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amanego (Aug 30, 2008)

hello guys,

Its really great to read this thread for all the success you have gone by..really inspiring!
As I have spoken to my sister in which they are already living in SA since 80's, they want me
to migrate on autralia, since my mother just passed away..

anyone could help me? please.. any online application and what visa need to apply..
my qualification, if you have want to know, I'm working almost 7years in a electronics manufacturing industry, preferrably semicon industry, but currently i'm working here
in malaysia as a contract worker in a number 1 supplier of different handphone in the world.
If you want to know, I am a Filipino....

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi There,

interesting question.......
to my knowledge, there are many online visa applications these days;

In all cases you will need to provide evidence of qualifications; pass a medical etc. Many are dependent on the skilled migrancy listings, most require some form of employment offer.
Family can sponsor you, especially if they are now australian citizens.

Check the DIAC website; it is highly informative. Migration agents also will afford good advice to help you.

Worked with many fillipino nurses, nice people, hard working, taught me many swear words!

Good luck
Jane


----------



## amanego (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Jane,

Thanks for a quick response to my inquiry..really appreciated..
Yes, you are right there were a lot of those online visa application but i'm still
wondering which is a scam or not...anyway, I'm looking for a reliable one..

Since you have refer me one, I think this is the one i'm looking for.
I will going to research on this...

Thanks a Lot Jane...

Best Regards,
Aris


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

amanego said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> Thanks for a quick response to my inquiry..really appreciated..
> Yes, you are right there were a lot of those online visa application but i'm still
> ...


Hi Aris, 

I think Jane was probably refering to the official online visa applications through the government website. 

There is a link in the "PLEASE READ...." sticky post towards the top of the forum, and you'll find other useful links there too.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amanego (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thanks a lot for clarification...

Regards,
Aris


----------



## amanego (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi to All again,

As I have search and understand the consequence on migrating to OZ and I think to all rich country, it really need a lot of dough for start of application...

Anyhow, if possible. Is there any institution or even government online that they have a scheme or project for foreign workers that will provide support for like us looking a job in OZ that they will going to shoulder first the cost of visa application and then will be pay by salary deduction when we are starting working, something like, "work first, pay later" for the cost of visa application? i'm just wondering....

Thanks,
Aris


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Aris,

i don't think there is such a scheme!
The Australian govt, expect you to pay for your application up front; as well as medicals etc.......and even then, you are not garaunteed admission.....

Contact an agent who will give the the way to go

J


----------



## amanego (Aug 30, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi Aris,
> 
> i don't think there is such a scheme!
> The Australian govt, expect you to pay for your application up front; as well as medicals etc.......and even then, you are not garaunteed admission.....
> ...




oh my! really need to work hard and earn a lot....okay, need 1 more year here in malaysia....

Thanks,
Aris


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

amanego said:


> oh my! really need to work hard and earn a lot....okay, need 1 more year here in malaysia....
> 
> Thanks,
> Aris


Hi Aris, 

I'm not sure what happens with employer sponsorship? The employer may pay for the visa and moving costs? Hopefully someone on the sponsorship visa can answer that one for you.... Or you can check with an agent. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amanego (Aug 30, 2008)

hopefully, i can find some update about employer sponsorship here in this forum...
but if you have some..kindly and please inform us here..

Thanks!
Aris


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

Employment sponsorship in Australia is done under the 457 business visa scheme. Key points as an applicant are:
- An employer must offer you a job and make the application to sponsor you. The employer needs to be a registered sponsor in order to do this. Its not so hard for them to achieve.
- You must get a job paying over A$43440, if you're working in IT its $59480. If your salary falls below this level the visa will be refused, if you are already in Australia and it falls below this level the employer will be sanctioned.
- If you arent from a predominantly English language country (UK/USA/Canada/NZ/Ireland) and havent done a degree certified in English (i.e a course that can be proven to be taught 80% in English), you will have to pass an English language test.
- You can only work for the employer who sponsors you
- You'll need to pass a physical
- Your dependants can come and will be able to stay as long as your visa allows. They can work freely.
- Your visa will be valid for between 3 months and 4 years and it leads to settlement.

The fee's for the employee (thats you!) are negligible - just for the physical and the language test, and the employer pays the other fees.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

marcusb said:


> Employment sponsorship in Australia is done under the 457 business visa scheme. Key points as an applicant are:
> - An employer must offer you a job and make the application to sponsor you. The employer needs to be a registered sponsor in order to do this. Its not so hard for them to achieve.
> - You must get a job paying over A$43440, if you're working in IT its $59480. If your salary falls below this level the visa will be refused, if you are already in Australia and it falls below this level the employer will be sanctioned.
> - If you arent from a predominantly English language country (UK/USA/Canada/NZ/Ireland) and havent done a degree certified in English (i.e a course that can be proven to be taught 80% in English), you will have to pass an English language test.
> ...


Got a friend who's working for over 3 years now in Australia on a 416 or 461 visa type (his wife holds a New Zealand Passport...). Basically that's a 5 year visa type and now he wants to get the migration visa. He's going for the Employer Nominated Scheme where his current employer will nominate him for sponsorship and then he'll apply for the migrant visa.

Will the visa he apply for be a temporary one (the 3 months to 4 years thing)? Or is is the same as a permanent visa like the 175 or 176 visa type?

How about if he wants to change jobs? 

He basically thought that he'll have the same rights as someone who applied for the 175 or 176 visa type. Now we want to confirm that before he sends his application...

Thanks for any info
Cheers


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Got a friend who's working for over 3 years now in Australia on a 416 or 461 visa type (his wife holds a New Zealand Passport...). Basically that's a 5 year visa type and now he wants to get the migration visa. He's going for the Employer Nominated Scheme where his current employer will nominate him for sponsorship and then he'll apply for the migrant visa.
> 
> Will the visa he apply for be a temporary one (the 3 months to 4 years thing)? Or is is the same as a permanent visa like the 175 or 176 visa type?
> 
> ...


There are two business sponsored permits. The 457 is temporary visa for an employer sponsoring an individual for a specific role with that employer. This visa runs between 3 months and 4 years. 

There is also PERMANENT business sponsorship (121/856) which is what your friend wants.
Skilled Workers Permanent Visa Options- Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration
When the 121 is granted the skilled worker becomes a permanent resident of Australia. 
If he's been in Australia for more than 2 years on a 418, 421, 422, 428, 444, 457 or 461 temporary residence visa with AT LEAST 12 months being with the employer who nominates him (and it sounds like he has), then he's ok. As long as he's under 45 of course!

Hope this helps...


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot Marcus. That's exactly the kind of information we were looking for. He satisfies the conditions to apply for the Permanent visa. Good for him...He was very stressed about it . Do you by any chance know if he can change employer afterwards once he's granted the 121 visa or is there a procedure where he needs some kind of release letter from the employer that sponsored him in the first place for another employer to be able to employ him under the 121 visa?

Good luck with everything
Thanks again


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Thanks a lot Marcus. That's exactly the kind of information we were looking for. He satisfies the conditions to apply for the Permanent visa. Good for him...He was very stressed about it . Do you by any chance know if he can change employer afterwards once he's granted the 121 visa or is there a procedure where he needs some kind of release letter from the employer that sponsored him in the first place for another employer to be able to employ him under the 121 visa?
> 
> Good luck with everything
> Thanks again


you can see the answer here. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/4523-procedure-chaning-employer.html
the 121 is permanent residency and although an employer sponsors your application you aren't tied to that one employer in the same way as the 457. However if you are really unsure then its best to speak to an immigration attorney or advisor. They will provide this information for free, especially if there is a chance they will get to handle the 121 application for the employer.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Wow, Marcus...........you know some stuff.

I am waiting for the 457 to be granted.......if aint here by next week, i am booking my flights, and going on the ETA........
The immigration bods say we can do this as a temporary measure, and as long as i am not working,,,all is good

J


----------

